# Travel Destinations > East Asia >  Serviced Apartment Chains in the Orient

## Asia

Good afternoon 

I am researching serviced apartment chains worldwide and I was hoping to get some information on hotel chains which offer apartments or dedicated serviced apartment locations, which originate in Orient and Central Asia.

Any suggestions will be greatly appreciated.

Kind regards


Bard Vos

----------

